# Protein Bars Recipe



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

i seen a recipe on another site a few weeks back, its real easy to make no cooking involved,

*Ingredients*

1 cup Natural peanut butter(I prefer crunchy) - 236g

8 tablespoons honey- 226g

1.5 cups whey protein powder- 105g

1.5 cups of uncooked oatmeal- 85g

50g of 85% chocolate-optional

Now heres the instructions NO COOKING INVOLVED

1) Add the peanut butter and honey in a bowl, microwave on full for 80 secs. They should end up as a thick warm substance.

2) Add the Whey and Oats and mix together, you can use a knife for this. If they don't quite mix, add a touch of water. If you want, you can add raisins/nuts etc to taste.

3) (Optional) Melt 50g of the chocolate in the microwave, and add it to the mixture at this point.

4) Then Smooth into 13x9 buttered tray and leave for 20 mins. Cut into 10 to 12 equal bars and wrap and store in fridge!!










Approx Nutritional Info

12 bars

each bar

285 Calories

15g Protein

22g Carbohydrates

13g Fat

It's great because it requires no cooking and even someone like me who has last went into a kitchen to cook in 2003 can make them!

You can experiment and add new things , e.g nuts, raisins, or whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

FatboyGinger makes those on MT.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

iopener said:


> FatboyGinger makes those on MT.


thats probs were i got them from, i know it was on a bb site just cant remem wich one


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Lot of honey in there and not much whey, not a very good nutritional profile. I wonder if I could pull it off using only a bit of honey and more whey?


----------

